# What's wrong with my dogs snout? Pic attached



## becksjane (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

My dog isaac got a sore above his nose a few days ago. We presumed it was from trying to get the meat out of the inside of a bone he loves. But it hasnt got better.

When we got him (he was a rescue dog) he had a sore in the same place and we told it was from his lorry accident (how the rescue got him after being a stray). Since then he's had a sore there one more time which was small and healed quick.

But this time it seems a bit bigger and looked a bit moist at one point. removed all his bones that he sticks his nose in but its still the same.

Does anyone know what it might be? It doesnt bother him. No itching or fussing etc. I've put hibiscrub on it (antiseptic lotion we got from vet for when he hurt his paw).

Obviously if it doesnt heal or gets worse we'll go straight to vet. Just wondered if anyone knows what it could be or if its just a general sore patch from him doing something.

thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

could be a number of things ie. wet dermititis or bacteria infection id take him to get it looked at if it doesnt inprove as it looks sore. He may need some cream from the vet to clear it.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Does he try to bury things in your home, or stay behind a baby gate or something, it looks like a rub mark to me, I know one of mine like to try and bury chews in the corner of the room she would work at this for ages, and once she rubbed the skin off the top of her nose, now I dont allow her to keep the chew if she starts this trick.

Mo


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

It looks like a sore, from an allergy or something similar? I would take him to the vets just for your own piece of mind.. Good Luck


----------



## becksjane (Jan 4, 2010)

He isn't beind a baby gate or anything. Ive never seen him do anything to rub it. He doesn't bury or anything. The only thing he did was stick it in the bones i took away. 

dont think its sore unless he just chooses not to react when i wash it with the hibiscrub. (only started doing that today). 

If its not starting to heal tomorrow ill go to vet in case its something that needs treatment.

thanks


----------



## lerbo (Aug 10, 2009)

It's odd that he has had this twice before....must be something as it's not a one-off due to rubbing.
Could it be stress? or a habit?
I'd get it checked out in case it gets infected, even though he's not seeming to be bothered by it. Good to keep it cleaned though, poor boy


----------



## becksjane (Jan 4, 2010)

He's the happiest i've ever known him so definately not stress. He's really settled. The other 2 times it wasnt quite like this. So not sure if its related but then again its the same place so either he keeps doing something to the same place or something is happening to him. Bless him its never ending for the dog! At least he's loved and happy and looked after now.


----------



## lerbo (Aug 10, 2009)

I bet he is loved....let us know how he gets on? x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My dog had a scrape exactly the same, it didn't heal for ages as he kept rubbing it, has a nice big scar atm!

Here it is:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/74003-graze-nose-2.html

It ended up just like your doggies nose, quite pink and sore.

Hope it gets better soon x


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you tried putting a dab of sudocream onto it?

I've used it in the past and found it's marvellous on my doggies


----------



## lerbo (Aug 10, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Have you tried putting a dab of sudocream onto it?
> 
> I've used it in the past and found it's marvellous on my doggies


oh yes I agree...sudocrem is great! My vet said it was fine to use on animals too. My dog has a bit of a crusty thing on his nose that the vet said was just a dry patch and to put vaseline on it. Hope something helps soon


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, jane! :--) 
i do not know what >> sudocrem << is, but anything put on a dogs nose should be edible safely, so consider before applying it... they can + will lick it off and ingest it. * yechh... *

a Q-tip with a tiny amount of H2O2 dribbled onto it, on both ends, can be gently dabbed on there to help dry it out, kill surface bacteria, and help to form a dry scab. do hlf with one end, flip it over, do the other half; do not rub or circle on the skin, just dab very gently, whilst rolling the Q-tip over slowly to get new/damp areas on the wound.

U can do the H2O2 up to 3x / day - early AM, late PM, and late afternoon/early evening. no bandage can be applied here, unfortunately; keeping his tongue off it would be nice, but b/c of the location, U cannot get his tongue away from it.  
i hope it is just a carpet burn,  and heals with no complications. 
all my best, 
CVA terry

PS - his nose leather looks slightly swollen on the upper-left surface in the picture - 
which would be the DOGS right side, above + to the inside slightly of the nostril.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My neighbour's dog had furuncolosis on its nose, looked similar to your picture, with pustules that burst. It's commoner in collies, GSDs or their crosses. If left untreated, it can be slow to heal and lead to long-term hair loss.
Have you been to the vet?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re burrowZig -
> _furunculosis
> [fyoo͡rung′kyoo͡lō′sis]
> an acute skin disease characterized by boils or successive crops of boils that are caused by staphylococci or streptococci.
> ...


hey, ziggy! :--) 
i have never seen furunculosis and so cannot be sure of this, but the description in the definitions and Ur statement that there were pustules, makes me think they would indeed resemble boils - individual small abscess-type bumps, like acne. 
S-aureus can present in many forms, so if this is a chronic / recurring problem, * a skin sample that is then CULTURED could be definitive as to the cause. *

if it heals, then recurs again, i would DEF head to the vet! 
if it does not heal in 10 to 12 days max, i would def head to the vet! 
if it gets bigger, :lol: ditto... if it hurts, ditto... ya know what i mean! 

possibly dumb Q, but nonetheless - * is this in any way *seasonal*? winter vs summer? wet/cool/mold + mud season? *
i am thinking fungi, plastic dermatitis plus other triggers, and pollens/mold/mildew?

second Q - 
what is his food-bowl made of? 
thanks for any info, 
--- terry


----------



## becksjane (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

well its 50%smaller since using the hibiscrub. Better every day so i'm keeping an eye on it. 

He IS a collie cross so that's pricked my ears up. However i've seen no pustules/boils etc. its just a flat pink area?! the 1st day it looked a bit "wet". im going to look into everything. As its healing i havnt gone to vet but if it doesnt continue to heal or gets worse then clearly ill go to vet. And if it returns then ill go to vet...

Im wondering if him using his nose a snow shovel doesnt help it heal faster. he snorts snow and loves sticking his head in it!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if there are any hedgehogs around at this time of year but have you thought about ringworm ?? It kind of looks like it could be that. Best get your vet to check it out.


----------



## Megs Mum (May 26, 2009)

Hi my dog came up with something very similar on her back, hers was quite simply whats known as a 'hotspot' or moist dermatitis which i think has been mentioned previously. nothing to worry we just kept it free from hair and cleaned it twice a day with something mild the key thing is making sure it stays as dry as possible.


----------



## mohsin (Dec 1, 2009)

As you said it is a rescue dog. He might be having some kind of allergy. Many dogs are allergic to some food items, and some are allergic to plants. Your decision of taking him to a vet is very good. You should take him to the vet and do not take any type of risks as the problem could get more complicated next time. You can take some information from ahealthdir.com if you want to. Hope it helps you through it. Best wishes for your dog.


----------

